# Kennel Cough Vaccine/Reverse Sneezing are they related?



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*I would like to see some responses.*

Buddy is scheduled for a Kennel Cough vaccine.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

One of my guys just began reverse sneezing...mostly at night or early morning(he sleeps under our bed, which aggrevates it)..I mentioned it in passing to my vet, who thought, considering the time of year it was most likely allergies. I don't generally dose mine with kennel cough vaccine, but when I have I've never noticed them sneezing or reverse sneezing.

I've had lots of dogs with thyroid problems (three out of four right now....rescues) and the one reverse sneezing now is the first ever.

Is it possible she has a foxtail or similar long grass seed in her nose? 

Margaret


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*I don't know.*

Speak to your Vet.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Tucker reversed sneezed once, but I cannot remember if it was related to his vaccination.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Whippets and Greyhounds do reverse sneezing all the time... it's just part of their breed's traits.

I'm not sure if it's related in this case to the vaccine. I do NOT give this vaccine and never would, so I have never been able to notice a pattern.


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

could be allergies
I have used the bordetella nasal vaccine since
2002 and have never had any problems.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

My little girl Libby does this sometimes too. We think its allergies, as others have said. The first time she did it, it really scared me. She would do the reverse sneezing/weezing thing and pace back and forth and almost act like she was throwing up...lasted for about 10-15 seconds, then she was fine.


----------

